# Maximus Formula New BIOS



## AsRock (May 13, 2008)

Not sure if anyone noticed this but there's a new bios.  Just about to test it out see how it goes...

Maximus Formula 1201 Bios
Improve Memory compatibility


----------



## erocker (May 13, 2008)

Let us know!  Are you using your DDR2 1200?


----------



## AsRock (May 13, 2008)

erocker said:


> Let us know!  Are you using your DDR2 1200?




Yeah but all so using DDR2 1000 at the same time running at 1066..  If i have time i'll remove my G.Skill ram to test the Axeram on it's own see if there's any DET Ram issue's  as i get them time to time.


----------



## CY:G (May 13, 2008)

Post any information, hehe, thanks

Just want to justify upgrading the firmware.


----------



## AsRock (May 13, 2008)

Well upgraded BIOS and so far i'm REAL happy about it.  All though not tested overclocking or any thing like that seems to be sweet.


Booted in to XP No problems as well as in to Vista.  Rebooted PC 12 times by turning it off and back on or using reset switch NO Det ram issue's WHAT SO EVER.

So i think if your getting DET ram issue's i'd try this ASAP...


EDIT: i normally would get one det ram issue with in 12 reboots  well a few of them in a row if i did not shutdown the system.

Oops forgot to add that i run my ram at 2.02 volts so it ends up running at 2.10 as it adds .08 volts.  And there same as before i upgraded bios.


----------



## AsRock (May 14, 2008)

Still no Det ram errors  seems like they fixed them all for me.  Would be nice to hear if it fixed that issue for others too.

EDIT:
Did you try it yet CY ?.  Do you get the det ram issue's ?.

Going give it another day and remove my G Skill vista versa see if there's any issue's.   Cannot see there being any though if there working as good as they are together.


----------



## CY:G (May 14, 2008)

No i havent, im still waiting on more news, it sounds solid tho, may try it later


----------



## AsRock (May 15, 2008)

Still working solid no det ram issue's still.  dam thought more people be happy to see and try this lol..


----------



## erocker (May 15, 2008)

I'm running it now, have no problems at all, nor did I with the two previous versions of the bios.  I did gain a few points in Everest mem bench.


----------



## philbrown23 (May 15, 2008)

the same one is available for my extreme, but it says DOS, how do you flash this way??


----------



## i_dog_69 (May 15, 2008)

i just upgraded as well, and i can say that i have had no problems, and was even able to squeeze a few extra clocks out of my e4500.


----------



## Duffman (May 15, 2008)

I'm not having any issues with mine right now so i'm not sure if i'll update.

my Corsair dominators slid right in with no issues.

Question.  What is the det ram issue?  I'm assuming i don't have any since i have to ask what it is lol.


----------



## erocker (May 15, 2008)

The DET_DRAM issue is a boot time lockup error posted on the LCD poster.


----------



## AsRock (May 16, 2008)

Yeah what erocker said.  It's right after the countmem.


----------



## i_dog_69 (May 16, 2008)

hey im sure this is posted somewhere else but im on a pda right now and cant search very fast, but how do i flash my bios to the rampage formula?


----------



## AsRock (May 16, 2008)

i_dog_69 said:


> hey im sure this is posted somewhere else but im on a pda right now and cant search very fast, but how do i flash my bios to the rampage formula?




Think you do better here for that question. Or at least see who has done that so you could ask them in a private message.

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=55422&highlight=Maximus+Formula+rampage


----------



## i_dog_69 (May 16, 2008)

thanks sorry to post in a bad spot:shadedshu


----------

